# Difference between Narrow Leaf and Needle Leaf Java Fern



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Soooooooo....
I've been trying to find out the difference between the two java ferns.

I've read places they are the same and other places say its a different type of plant.

Does one type not grow larger than 8" while the other grows larger than 8"?

I'm trying to figure out which type I have. 

It has been growing nicely in the past 2-3 months that I've had it so just wondering which type I have.

Attached a picture for you to see


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Or is the one I have Philippine Java fern?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

From what I understand, it's more the width of the leaves, not the length.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

ah, okay.
I think the one I have is the Philippine Java Fern.
Not 100% sure, but if anyone can tell me otherwise, lol


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like regular Java Fern to me...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

really?
I had two plants growing in two different tank and they both looked different...
now i'm confused


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

hmm some leaves look like reg and some look like narrow.. Needle leaf is like pencil thin all the way throughout the leaf.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I think that is a narrow leaf... Needle leaf is almost looks like a jungle val thin, about a cm wide leaf. Regular java almost an inch wide. I could be wrong though....


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Needle leaf java fern is very narrow as the name implies. I had it once but somehow lost it. I have ordered a new piece.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=needl...Q&biw=1024&bih=571&sei=83CBT8G4C4ii9QSw2L3IBw


----------

